# Muzzle loader season is over did you unload and clean?



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes Al I am starting my public awareness campaign here 

did you unload ?

did you clean with hot soapy water , dry , and oil ?

are you sure all your buddies and relatives did ?

let them know it is time , before another good gun is lost to poor cleaning 

remember nipples out every time , inline user's , breach plugs out every time , and put some anti seize on those threads 

turn them in tight back them out 1/8th turn

do your part before another muzzle loader meets and untimely end.

remember only *YOU* can prevent muzzle loader Abuse


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Emptied. Yes.

Cleaned and oiled? Busted.

Thanks for the public service announcement.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that is what we are here for to save you from the embarrassment of a sewer pipe barrel next fall

good to know I was able to save a muzzle loader today


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've cleaned and double checked mine since season ended. Getting ready for Turkey Season next month.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use Teflon tape on the in line breach plugs. Just wrap the threads a couple times and your done.

If I run out of tape and want to shoot I use bore butter on the threads and make sure to loosen the plug every 10 to 15 shots.
Bore butter is used on all the nipples too.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I use permatex anti size , and can shoot all day and still remove the plug just fine also go in tight turn back out 1/8 to a 1/4 turn


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I found another person this weekend , reminder that to clean to the bottom of the barrel you need a range rod the factory rod won't let you hold it and get to the bottom unless you can add a long Jag to the end you don't want the breach end to be a mess either


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I keep thinking that if I keep pushing lead from the breach to the end of the barrel using powder, it should clean out the gunk from before


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What a lot of people don't seem to know is how corrosive real black powder and most of the substuites are. The one exception is Buck Horn 209, which will not work in all muzzle loaders It won't even work in all inlines as it requires a 209 shot gun shell primer to light it off.
I have watched guys at the range who will get a fairly good two shot group then the shots go all over the place because they are not swabbing between shots. They don't have to swab between shots with their 30-06 after all.
Depending on what I have on hand I swab between shots with a windex patch, rubbing achoal and some times even the prep pads I get by the 100 count box. All my rifles will group two shots very well with out a quick swab most won't give a third shot any where near the first two with out a quick swab. You can use a spit patch in the field to do a quick swab but I find I get dry moth trying to do it at the range. 


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I can save you money and put you on to probably the best between shot cleaner and it makes a very good patch lube also 

1/3 rubbing alcohol , 1/3 hydrogen peroxide , 1/3 murphy oil soap , mix and put in a small dark colored spray bottle like the kind you can buy hydrogen peroxide in , or i found an aluminum spray bottle in the hair care isle at the store and it works well 

at the competitive shoots in Friendship Indiana they call it friendship speed juice and it is a favorite amongst competitive shooters 

when your done shooting for the day run a few patches wet with the speed juice and all the fouling will be nice and soft when you get home to clean 

it cleans and the oil soap really slicks up the bore for easier loading it doesn't smell to bad either.

for pathes i take my caliper to the fabric store , with a copon for 50% off if you get on their mailing list you get the coupon in the mail then i head back to the bolts of pillow ticking and measure them for thickness when i find what i like i go buy a bunch at 50% off if you need a thiner patch or just need cleaning patches flannel is great i get the scraps from the quilts my wife backs in flannel 

if a yard of fabric is 44x36 and you only really need 1x1 inch patches for most things thats 1584 so figure a littel waste 1500 patches for about 5 dollars I have seen guys lined up to buy a hundred thin little cleaning patches for a dollar at a gun show you can make good ones for 300 to the dollar


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I gotta ask about this.. I've got a good friend that has one heck of an arsenal, so he knows guns well... 

He keeps swearing that Simple Green is the best gun cleaner he's found... But, he also doesn't shoot black powder.. 

So can anyone vouch for Simple green for cleaning guns, and how about using for black powder?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simple green works very well , lots of black powder catrige shooters use it in a jug of water and as they pull the brass from their guns they drop it right in the simple green solution, the brass is agitated and rinsed allowed to dry possibly tumbled and reloaded 

simple green is a great degreaser but easy on your skin and the environment , most of your dirt in a gun as bound to an oil or grease , breaking that up then carrying it away is good. the thing about hoppes and why so many people use it is that it is a oil based solvent the solvents evaporate and leave oil behind meaning your never really stripping your gun of oil , that is all well and good but if you clean thoroughly and re-oil it is not an issue to use a water based cleaner 
how many people think they are doing a thorough cleaning job by running a few patches with hoppes down the bore wiping down the exposed metal with an oil rag and putting it away till next year , they never addressed the action . trigger group or pulled the stock to get underneath the wood 

I bet your friend field strips , washes , drys and re-oils all the parts and that is why simple green works so well for him


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

When I clean,. I take the gun apart... If I've only fired a few shots, yeah, I just deal with the barrel mostly, but after at least 50 rounds, the gun comes apart.. 

Even using Hoppes, I still always oil afterwards... I dont' stop until the patches come out clean... 

So, since I oil anyway, I guess I'll look at using Simple Green.. I bet my wife will be happy with a lot less smell..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When My wife complains about the smell of Hoppes #9 I tell her I didn't ask her to come in my little room so leave. 
Every time I open the jar of Hoppes memories of my dad, his wooden clean rod and 16ga. shot gun rush back in my mind. Then many other memorys flood the mind of the times we had in the woods and fields, and not just hunting memorys.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

With my Sidelocks and even Inlines at the range I run Spit Patch through. Sidelocks I use Dawn Dish Soap and Hot water. Inlines I use Comercial Cleaner. But oil with Remington Gun Oil on both.

big rockpile


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

I forgot to clean. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that is 2 how many more can we get


----------

